# Pre-Metro



## bartje (Dec 15, 2010)

Build in the 80's for millions and millions of Euro's.
Abandoned tubes crossing the city.
Sounds from the active part find its way into the emptiness.

www.urban-travel.org/pre-metro

1. 






2.





3.





4.





5.


----------



## night crawler (Dec 15, 2010)

I've seen photo's from this place before, it is unbelievable so much money has been spend and the place unused.


----------



## Scaramanger (Dec 15, 2010)

Where is this ??

Shame it coudn't be used as say a cycle track. Sure got around quicker !!


----------



## krela (Dec 16, 2010)

Antwerp maybe?


----------



## night crawler (Dec 16, 2010)

I thoughtit was Paris


----------



## krela (Dec 16, 2010)

night crawler said:


> I thoughtit was Paris



I'm pretty sure it's not...


----------



## foz101 (Dec 16, 2010)

Either way, no 'euros' were spent on it in the 80's


----------



## night crawler (Dec 16, 2010)

krela said:


> I'm pretty sure it's not...



Your right 
http://www.adventuretwo.net/stories/sur-la-route-part-2


----------



## krela (Dec 16, 2010)

night crawler said:


> Your right
> http://www.adventuretwo.net/stories/sur-la-route-part-2



I know I'm right...


----------



## sYnc_below (Dec 17, 2010)

night crawler said:


> http://www.adventuretwo.net/stories/sur-la-route-part-2



 awesome !!!


----------



## sYnc_below (Dec 17, 2010)

I like the picture so much I have it for wallpaper on my phone...I hope you do not mind bartje


----------



## klempner69 (Dec 17, 2010)

Bartje-lushness as usual.


----------



## Nefariousink (Dec 18, 2010)

*.*

this is one sexy looking place, i love those walk ways almost futuristic like. 

good photos. 

location?


----------



## tommo (Dec 18, 2010)

this is a fantastic place and so well built and to top it off the lights work in most parts i love the lined tunnel sectioned and look just as good if not better in B+W, a few friends have now done this and keep saying to go, may be next year


----------



## bartje (Dec 22, 2010)

Hal Chase said:


> I like the picture so much I have it for wallpaper on my phone...I hope you do not mind bartje



Haha.. cool!
I don't mind..


----------



## Caveman (Dec 28, 2010)

night crawler said:


> Your right
> http://www.adventuretwo.net/stories/sur-la-route-part-2



Antwerpen it is then.

Interesting place...what a waste.


----------

